# Dubai Sketchup



## azk1013

Hello, My name is Justin Kieffer, I got this idea from malec so I wanted to make a model of dubai too, But I wanted to build all of dubai, not just business bay and at it's current stage (2006) so, here are some really really really early screenshots of my model, I mean, Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery early!!!


----------



## ragga

didnt come out mate... post the image again...


----------



## azk1013

Sorry, But when it said insert image and I click on it,it said to insert a text, what is that text?

AZK


----------



## malec

Here's what to do.

Save your image on your PC
Go to either imageshack.us or tinypic.com and upload your image there
Then paste the given url into your post here
Also you must put







after the url
And there you go.


BTW, good luck making this thing, you must have some powerful rig to be able to do the whole of dubai. That and lazyness were what prevented me from doing it 
Feel free to use my sketchup model if you want


----------



## azk1013

when I post it on imageshack, where do I put the url?


----------



## azk1013

ok, Now I got it,


----------



## azk1013

wait, never mind


----------



## azk1013

Ok NOW I GOT IT


----------



## azk1013

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azk1013

http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## azk1013

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azk1013

more pics,(villas)

http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## azk1013

building by building......

http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## azk1013

More Pics

http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## azk1013

sorry!http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## luv2bebrown

looks good. keep it up.
where is this? jumeira beach road?


----------



## dubaiflo

see u in 2010 with the finished model. and by that time, so much new stuff will be there u can start again


----------



## azk1013

I guess you could say it's jumeirah beach road, I mean because I am starting around jumeirah.

AZK


----------



## malec

^^ If you really plan to do every single house in Dubai then I'd like to know what rig you have if it's to handle so much detail


----------



## azk1013

malec, I am building dubai out of my will, and yes I do plan to make alot of detail


----------

